# The Inside Trader



## Julia (24 December 2005)

Has anyone used The Inside Trader?  If so, what do you think of it?

Julia


----------



## sarahmeehan3 (25 December 2005)

I am using inside trader as part of my trading plan. 
It is useful for me as 30% of my trades are based on directors buying and I find it handy for easy reference. 
I do not use it to determine whether I buy or not as this is done via technical indicators and some fundamental indicators.
I think it gets back to your trading plan, and whether you will use it.
They have a two week trial and I suggest give it ago for free and see what you think.
Some things that are good for your trading plan today may not be good on a year or two.
I always review what I have and what I need to make me a better trader. I drop some, add some and keep some.
I believe that no matter what it costs to get information as long as it is going to make you money. That is my aim.
I have been using inside trader for about 6 months and will continue using it because it suits my current trading plan.

Another way of looking at inside trader on a light side is through Top Stocks as they have introduced a simple version of directors trades. I think they offer one month free membership. Perhaps you may also want to look there.

Once again have a look at your trading plan and see what best suits you. 

All the best for the new year

Regards

Sarah


----------



## brerwallabi (26 December 2005)

Julia said:
			
		

> Has anyone used The Inside Trader?  If so, what do you think of it?
> 
> Julia




Somewhere on the forum is some previous discussion on Inside Trader, I kept a record of their weekly picks for a while and the results were not what I would call impressive at that time. Unfortunately I can not republish, as the excel file containing that data is not on this particular computer and alas I can not seem to find the particular thread with the commentary on The IT. I am always wary of recommendations by brokers and companies such like The IT. What The IT offers is available elsewhere,
EOD many sources, 
directors buying @ http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/ait?s=PEM.AX
Brokers recommendations - do your research may take a bit longer remember brokers are not the preeminent authority that they all seem to think they are.
Weekly tips - Chicken has a better record.
Neilsen indicator - its just another indicator that can be used inconjunction with others - I prefer to use other indicators.
Up to you if you want to part with your money seems an awful lot to pay for whats available elsewhere.


----------



## brerwallabi (29 December 2005)

Heres the file I found on The Inside Traders weekly stock picks I was not impressed over the period that I monitored them it was certainly a rising market then too.


----------



## Julia (29 December 2005)

Brerwallabi

Thanks very much for your trouble.  Your thoughts are pretty much mine after looking at the site fairly thoroughly.  Much of what they offer I already can access via E-trade.

Cheers
Julia


----------



## sarahmeehan3 (29 December 2005)

Yes, I agree with you both that much of the information they provide can be found elsewhere. I do not use their tips at all.

I joined as a memeber simply because it saves me time in my search methods for directors. 

One of two of my trading plans is to keep an eye on stocks that directors buy, where the share price is below 0.30. For example, the directors of CIG bought around 0.30. Although I did not buy at the same period, I do lock onto their stock on my watchlist for scanning over a 6 month period. 

In the particular situation above, I tripled my money. Generally speaking, over this year for example I have doubled my money when my indicators say to buy. The best results seem to be when directors buy large parcels, however, I have only been monitoring this now for just over 12 months.

I am currently looking for scanning on directors in other programs, so maybe I might give inside trader a miss if I can.

If anyone knows of a program that scans for directors buying, please let me know.

Regards

Sarah


----------



## smrt-guy (3 January 2006)

The only "official" means of knowing this information would be via the ASX annoucements page no? I'd think it would be fairly trivial to setup a crawler to grab any directors notices and other market sensitive annoucements of the ASX site each day. 

There would be a bit of work in automating the extraction of information for the PDF files, but knowing who had activity should be simple.


----------



## RichKid (3 January 2006)

sarahmeehan3 said:
			
		

> One of two of my trading plans is to keep an eye on stocks that directors buy, where the share price is below 0.30. For example, the directors of CIG bought around 0.30. Although I did not buy at the same period, I do lock onto their stock on my watchlist for scanning over a 6 month period.
> 
> In the particular situation above, I tripled my money. Generally speaking, over this year for example I have doubled my money when my indicators say to buy. The best results seem to be when directors buy large parcels, however, I have only been monitoring this now for just over 12 months.
> 
> ...




I think TechA and some others did some testing of director buying, if you search the site under 'director buying' or 'insider buying' or similar you may find more info.


----------



## ahl2011 (29 May 2011)

*"The Inside Trader" - any experiences/thoughts?*

Hi all,
I'm a to-be micro-scale hobby investor who wants to get his head around the share market and have some fun.
So far I've been doing research on companies and reading newsletters such as Commbank Insight or "The Inside Trader", to get some ideas in where to research further.
On this note, I'd like to ask if anyone at ASF has had any experience with The Inside Trader's stock recommendations and (paid) newsletters. So far, I've just been reading their weekly (delayed, but free) stock picks and have been observing the performance of the stocks. It seems to me that most of their picks are reasonably well picked as most of them have a good performance after the initial "pump-and-dump" has taken place.
Any type of comments and experiences in relation to their newsletter would be welcomed.
Regards,
ahl2011


----------



## Julia (30 May 2011)

A few people have since yesterday PM'd me about this thread, so I'll just point out that it's six years old.


----------



## ahl2011 (30 May 2011)

Julia said:


> A few people have since yesterday PM'd me about this thread, so I'll just point out that it's six years old.




Any people in ASF that have made any recent experiences with The Inside Trader?


----------



## Nasty Canata (27 July 2011)

ahl2011 said:


> Any people in ASF that have made any recent experiences with The Inside Trader?




Um, Yes.

Their site has some useful stuff.  As already mentioned, most of it you can get elsewhere.

If all you want is director trade info, use this site: www.investsmart.com.au
You'll need to join, it's free, click on the shares tab and away you go.  You can sort using their filters.  Then you need to determine if it was really the directors dough being used in the purchase, or if it was a freebie etc.  Easy enough to do.

I find the their smart money charts useful, but it is really tedious typing in company names to search for good stocks.  To be able to scan for stocks, you have to join StockScan and pay a monthly fee.  Really irritating to have to pay more.

Don't waste your money on their Inner Circle membership.  What a waste of money that has been.  Might as well pin 20 companies on your dart board and see which one you hit and buy that one.  

Good luck with your choices.


----------



## Julia (27 July 2011)

Just a reminder that this thread is from 2005.


----------



## franksmith (18 April 2013)

Is the Inside Trader still operating? I can get no response ot phone calls or emails


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 April 2013)

lol @ sarahmehan's avatar


----------



## weven (24 July 2013)

franksmith said:


> Is the Inside Trader still operating? I can get no response ot phone calls or emails




They will not reply to my emails.  My account details says they will take my money again in september.
Does anybody know how to stop them or what department I can go to. Seem like a scam

Cheers


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (24 July 2013)

weven said:


> They will not reply to my emails.  My account details says they will take my money again in september.
> Does anybody know how to stop them or what department I can go to. Seem like a scam
> 
> Cheers




Speak to your bank and show them records of any emails sent + contracts you've signed. Depending on the type of debit and the evidence you have available they should be able to prevent them from debiting your account.


----------



## Professor (25 July 2013)

KurwaJegoMac said:


> Speak to your bank and show them records of any emails sent + contracts you've signed. Depending on the type of debit and the evidence you have available they should be able to prevent them from debiting your account.




It's too late for me. 

He (Keith Nielsen) auto-emails that he's going to charge your account unless you explicitly tell him not to. 

I did exactly that, but he hit my account for $1000 regardless.  He doesn't respond to email, and has stopped supplying any sort of service. 

I'm trying Consumer Affairs, but beware.


----------



## weven (29 July 2013)

Ok thanks for the advice will see my bank and Consumer Affairs

Cheers Steve


----------



## weven (16 September 2013)

People should know about this scam.  

I have emailed this Keith Nielsen at least 5 times to stop and not take money from my credit card.
He has never ever replied so had to shut down my credit card.

I had signed up too the sms alerts and received 2 in 12 months, checked the members area many times to make sure my phone number was correct, it was.   

Now guess what, have received two emails telling me my credit card transaction failed when they tried to take more money.

You have been warned.

Weven


----------



## Boggo (16 September 2013)

This is probably the company that your funds go to (if the link works).

https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/R...rchRegisters.jspx?_adf.ctrl-state=xuliche65_4


----------



## weven (18 September 2013)

Thanks for that.  Now had 3 emails telling to me update my details as he can't get my money.  Have replied to all but no response.  Is this where one should report him. 
https://www.scamwatch.gov.au/content/index.phtml/tag/reportascam/

Steve


----------



## wombat40 (19 September 2013)

Yes report the prik...This sort of thing is outright fraud..These blokes should be castrated for what they do !


----------



## weven (19 September 2013)

WB you are dead right, these type of people are the lowest of the low. 

I will report them.


----------

